# Snowplow bid estimate calculator



## aksobe

It has not snowed any decent amount in my area yet, so I have had some spare time on my hand. Here is a little calculator I wrote that will estimate costs for those of us who only plow one truck with no employees.

This is for estimating ONLY. After calculating equipment costs per hour, factoring in office costs, insurance, and other expenses, It will spit out an estimate of your costs per hour all based on the amount of billable hours you get per year (number of storms times billable hours per storm). You can enter the amount of profit you would like to earn. The very last section of the calculator will let you estimate a bid by entering the time you spend plowing an area, and the time it takes to drive there.

There are 3 sections and all must be filled out in top to bottom order.
You have to expand the last two sections to see them.

If people like this, I can build more complicated calculators that factor in employees, other trucks, sanding, ect ect.

If you have any questions or suggestions, or just criticism, by all means please post your thoughts below!

If you would like me to edit this calc to customize it for you, add a field or two, let me know, maybe I will find some free time and just do it for you!

Here is the link

http://www.snow-2-go.com/plowcalc/snowcalc.htm

________________________________________________
David - Snow-2-Go
1999 F250 superduty xcab with 7'6" trippedge snow-way plow with downpressure and wireless controller
2000 F250 superduty single cab with 8'2" Boss V-blade plow
John Deere 410 14,000 lb backhoe loader


----------



## aksobe

*employees and more equipment*

if you have employees and more than one truck you can still use this calculator. when entering plow and truck costs add up all the trucks and enter the number. for example under cost to replace truck add up all your trucks (15,000 + 20,000 + 18,000) and enter the total.

Under Hourly wage owner should make enter the total you and your worker should make (for example you want to make 25 per hour plus 2 workers at 25 an hour = 75 per hour.

remember to multiply prep time by the number of workers you have

the field "Minimum you should change per hour to break even" will be invalid (to make it valid, add the total amount you are paying your workers (in the above example, 50 bucks)

________________________________________________
David - Snow-2-Go
1999 F250 superduty xcab with 7'6" trippedge snow-way plow with downpressure and wireless controller
2000 F250 superduty single cab with 8'2" Boss V-blade plow
John Deere 410 14,000 lb backhoe loader


----------



## REAPER

Pretty slick and looks easy to use. :salute:


----------



## Jguck25

Very very cool Thumbs Up. I like that. Im probably going to use that in the future.
Thanks for helping everyone out


----------



## Fatality

Very cool! Great work!


----------



## aksobe

Hey by the way the software I am using for this costs $250-$300 depending on version. I have the 30 day trial. If you cant or do not want to donate, please give me some feedback on what to change.. spelling errors... more fields... more calculations... errors... ways to simplify... whatever. If I get enough interest I will buy the software and keep updating this calculator... otherwise I would like to polish it up before the 30 days runs out. The tool has definitely helped me understand my costs and I would love to have a peer-reviewed version. Thanks for the interest guys!


----------



## Propony

Very cool.


----------



## aron7676

*Suggestion!*

I think that adding in a Salts and Sands section would be nice. 
Maybe input the price you pay for material, time spent loading/driving to site, and how much is spread per plow. Oh and of course your profit margin.

Edit:
I think that having a version of this calc available for smart phones would be advantageous for me. I'm sure I'm not the only one.
I could *attempt* to get one working on android. I'm still a noob programmer.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Any way to add in fuel costs? Looks like a great tool!!!


----------



## aksobe

EvenCutLawnCare;1143422 said:


> Any way to add in fuel costs? Looks like a great tool!!!


Fuel cost is already in the calculator under truck expences. Should ask for the amount you spend on fuel weekly.


----------



## aron7676

*smartphone app*

If there is any intrest at all, I will try and whip the app out asap, otherwise, I doublt I will ever get to it.

If aksobe would send his source code to me @ [email protected], I could make it almost match this online version. I would have this app in the free category of the market, or I would share an activation code with this forum. Id only price it at a dollar or something with a trial version available.

Thanks guys.Thumbs Up


----------



## aksobe

OK, I made a sanding/salting version of the calculator. http://www.snow-2-go.com/sandcalc/sandcalc.htm


----------



## A.M. Landscape

*Smart Phone App*

I would be very interested in a smart phone app for this. I think it would be very helpful. I tried it out and it seemed to work well. Great job aksobe!


----------



## Holland

Very Nice!


----------



## aron7676

Okay, I will start working on It over the weekend. It may not be as fancy as his, but if he shares his code, I will have the same equations.


----------



## gus1234

could you put somethig togeather for snow blowing.


----------



## Ferrisdiesel

A smart phone app would be totally awesome!!!


----------



## aron7676

*app*

Im working on it. getting the screen to allow that much info is a little challenging, but Im working on it. I havent made a multi page app before :/

Having snow ovetr the weekend and finals yesterday and tomorrow arent really helping me out :realmad:


----------



## aksobe

Aaron,

I already have a iphone app designed and polished, just waiting admission to the appstore at apple.

There is also a smartphone web based version.

Please do not try and use my source code.

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Ferrisdiesel

I used both of these calculators the other day and it really made life alot easier. I added on a little extra, but other than that it was very close to what I was thinking. I cannot wait til you make up the smart phone app! What a great idea!


----------



## aksobe

*iphone bid estimator*

here is a web preview of the iphone calculator, sand version.

the finished version is actually a iphone-native app that you would install from the appstore.

On your iphone visit: http://snow-2-go.com/ipsand/ipsand.htm

it is fully functional although the interface may not be perfect


----------



## aron7676

*as you wish*

I wont use your source code, I can (will) devise my own. I was working on an app that is actually installed on the phone, not one that is just a web portal.


----------



## SnowGuy73

aron7676;1143390 said:


> I think that adding in a Salts and Sands section would be nice.
> Maybe input the price you pay for material, time spent loading/driving to site, and how much is spread per plow. Oh and of course your profit margin.
> 
> Edit:
> I think that having a version of this calc available for smart phones would be advantageous for me. I'm sure I'm not the only one.
> I could *attempt* to get one working on android. I'm still a noob programmer.


Here Here... Great Idea!


----------



## TPC Services

it looks nice an all, But it told me that I would have to charge $120 an hr to just pay everything off in 5 years?? not really for sure I can try to charge that hourly price where I live I would be laughed out of town. thats with 18 push which we may hit like once every 3 years. an that im in business 12 months out of the year. Am I missing something here ?? Like I said it look really nice an works well.


----------



## jburns2422

*happen to have anything for android users? thanks in advance!*

Happen to have anything for android users? Tia!

QUOTE=aksobe;1164737]here is a web preview of the iphone calculator, sand version.

the finished version is actually a iphone-native app that you would install from the appstore.

On your iphone visit: http://snow-2-go.com/ipsand/ipsand.htm

it is fully functional although the interface may not be perfect[/QUOTE]


----------



## chevyhauler

I would LOVE to be able to see this.
Honestly want to see how close I am, double check kinda thing.
But....both links come up as Google can't find. Htm not found on server. Error 404.
I assume that it is something that I am doing wrong (or set up wrong on my computer) since others have been able to see it...and like it...which makes me want to be able to see it more!! LOL!!! Curiosity is killing this cat.
Thank you...in advance...for putting this together.


----------



## aron7676

*Probably a dead thread..*

I am going to assume that he has since removed the page. this post was last updated by him in 2011.

I never got around to finishing my version either, as it seemed quite difficult to take into account all the possible variables that one would have on a job. 
I am open to opening up development on it again, but I have since moved out of the snow business, and would need someone to help me out with how they build their quotes so I could turn it into an app.



chevyhauler;2083105 said:


> I would LOVE to be able to see this.
> Honestly want to see how close I am, double check kinda thing.
> But....both links come up as Google can't find. Htm not found on server. Error 404.
> I assume that it is something that I am doing wrong (or set up wrong on my computer) since others have been able to see it...and like it...which makes me want to be able to see it more!! LOL!!! Curiosity is killing this cat.
> Thank you...in advance...for putting this together.


----------



## chevyhauler

Thanks aron!
I looked at the latest post and not how old the rest were. DOH!
Thank you for the development offer. With my smaller # of accounts it would not be enough of a benefit to develop.
Thank you again!
Stew


----------

